# EMT and Secuity Guard Training?



## EMT John (Jun 9, 2012)

Im looking to branch out and become a guard to pick up some extra cash.  I havent found to much info out there about positions such as Guard/EMT. Im basicly trying fo find some people that are doing both work as an EMT and Guard to talk to and ask some questions. Ive called a few of the training centers for guards but i take what they say with a grain of salt assuming they just want me to fork out the money and take a class.

Any help would be very much appriciated.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 9, 2012)

EMT John said:


> Im looking to branch out and become a guard to pick up some extra cash.  I havent found to much info out there about positions such as Guard/EMT. Im basicly trying fo find some people that are doing both work as an EMT and Guard to talk to and ask some questions. Ive called a few of the training centers for guards but i take what they say with a grain of salt assuming they just want me to fork out the money and take a class.
> 
> Any help would be very much appriciated.


While I don't do that work, basically they want someone that can function as a security guard and keep things secure and be able to respond to an in-house medical problem and get things rolling. Yes, those training centers want you to take the class so they can get the money, but in order for you to work as a security guard, you'll need to take the class. If you're going to be a guard, do the 40 hour class. Once you've done that, all you'll have to do is 8 hours of refresher training every year. Just make sure that you get your training through a company that's actually BSIS approved to do the training.


----------



## Martyn (Jun 9, 2012)

I am a state of Florida licensed security officer AND state of Florida licensed EMT. However I keep them separate, I work fulltime for a private ambulance company doing 911 and IFT's and also part time doing security. The security company I work for also has security/EMT's but no positions at my branch.


----------



## EMT John (Jun 9, 2012)

I understand that i need to get a guard card to work as a guard. Ive done my research on what i need to do and what i need to get. Im just unsure how the job market is. From what ive seen there is a considerable pay increase if you get your exposed firearm permit. So i see the demand for that but is there a demand to be an EMT as well?
Also something im concerned about is i dont want to be stuck infront of a door or walking around a mall... Like i said im just kinda feeling out the field and seeing if its something i want to pursue.


----------



## Jon (Jun 9, 2012)

I worked Security full-time for about 5 years. Prime job was S/O-EMT, but after enough time, was a dispatcher, FTO, Armed S/O, and a bit of everything else. (Other Duties As Assigned was 95% of my job). Part of that was that I had been there for so long (Averaged a little short of 100% turnover yearly), and part of that was that I was intelligent and enjoyed the work.

When I worked as an S/O-EMT, my job was essentially, be a Security Officer. Then jump in a telephone booth and come out as Super EMT in the event of a medical emergency. Otherwise you're just another S/O (except in our case, you're the only S/O that can abandon a post... because you drop everything for a Medical call). And you'll be doing 95%-99% Security work. Luckily in PA, there is no training requirment UNLESS you are armed (or carrying a baton), so there is no "cost" to get into it. My advice is to go in with an open mind. For every S/O-EMT we had that enjoyed it, we had half a dozen that burned out and bailed because it wasn't _traditional _EMS.

I still work armed details occasionally (VERY occasionally). I have BLS gear with me in those cases, and while I don't get paid "more" because I'm an EMT, I think I get more "fun" assignments because I am. In those cases, I'm Security first, last, and always. Only if I have adequate backup and the situation allows it can I play "medic" - Sometimes that happens, sometimes it doesn't.

In the latter bit - one of the hardest things for me as a medic was to hold a position 15' from someone that got slashed across the chest. I had NO backup (they were chasing the do-er). His buddies eventually threw him in a car and drove to the hospital.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 10, 2012)

There really isn't more a demand for having an EMT cert unless the specific job requires it. Security Guard jobs primarily want you to be a guard and maybe do EMT stuff at times. Armed Guard jobs do require a little more training and get you an additional couple dollars per hour. Still, you're first and foremost, a guard, not an EMT. There's more demand for Armed Guards than there are for Guard/EMT. That being said, I at least, don't have to worry about the Guard Card for the Security guard work that I do... because I work for an entity that isn't regulated by the BSIS. I also don't get to play medic at all... :angry:


----------



## EMT John (Jun 10, 2012)

So lets say i go and get my guard card, OC/pepper spray, baton, tazer and firearm permits... what other training / certs / permits are there beyond that to give me an edge to work with a larger company? i know security clearence is a big one.

What would i need to do to become a nuclear security officer for say... Diablo Canyon Power Plant?


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 10, 2012)

EMT John said:


> So lets say i go and get my guard card, OC/pepper spray, baton, tazer and firearm permits... what other training / certs / permits are there beyond that to give me an edge to work with a larger company? i know security clearence is a big one.
> 
> What would i need to do to become a nuclear security officer for say... Diablo Canyon Power Plant?


If you have held a US Gov't/DoD clearance in the past, that would be a plus, but probably not necessary as they would have to do the background check on you anyway. The previous clearance, and how it expired would probably be a clue to them how your current background would proceed. 

Those certs would probably be more than sufficient to get a job with any typical security outfit. For Nuke Plant stuff, they probably "like" Military or LE experience, but any job announcement would spell out their minimum requirements. I do know that some security positions require PC 832 Arrest & Firearms (like Sheriff or Police Security Officer) and that may be an issue with power plant guard positions, however, I'm not certain how they're setup from that end as I don't do that kind of work.


----------



## EMT John (Jun 12, 2012)

No law experience. So thats a negative. As for security clearence I've never had it. If I were to obtain my basic guard stuff could I apply for security clearence just to have for applying to jobs or is that something where you need to have the job before you can apply for the clearence?

I'll look into the pc 832 though. 

Thanks.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jun 12, 2012)

EMT John said:


> No law experience. So thats a negative. As for security clearence I've never had it. If I were to obtain my basic guard stuff could I apply for security clearence just to have for applying to jobs or is that something where you need to have the job before you can apply for the clearence?
> 
> I'll look into the pc 832 though.
> 
> Thanks.


The clearance would be handled through the employer, regardless. You can't get one by applying for one yourself, you must be sponsored for one. Having been granted a clearance previously is something that employers like because that means that someone _else_ has paid for a clearance and it's likely that you'll be granted a clearance for them too. However, such clearances would only be needed for companies that do work for Defense, DOE, etc. Most private companies don't do stuff that need a security clearance from the US Government or have employees to need them either.

Of course,  after you've gone through the paperwork to get a clearance, the info you've gathered and summarized on the form makes it MUCH easier to write/tailor a resume or CV later on.

If you're looking to do Sheriff or Police Security Officer stuff, you'll need PC 832. Perhaps a couple of other positions also require it, but you'd only need that class if you're going to be exercising some kind of peace officer powers. The upshot is that usually it's less expensive than taking security guard training + firearms permit training and you get an HSC exemption. Downside is that PC832 and guard training are not interchangeable probably because some of what you learn in one is wrong for the other. 

Regardless, do your homework about what you'd use the certs for before you spend the money on that training. I wouldn't want you to take PC 832 only to find out that you really didn't need it... so just do your own research first.


----------



## airborne2chairborne (Jun 13, 2012)

I know a lot of casinos like their guards to be EMT certified, might be worth looking into


----------

